# Bottlebrush Playgym



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

After reading a post on another forum about bottlebrush, and hearing suggestions of making a playgym out of it, i looked out the window at our bottlebrush tree and thought "sounds like a good day project". So here's the process!








1. Cut down some nice branches









2. Slice, dice and wash said branches









3. Have the local conure lend a helpful beak in the process









4. Buy base, edges and extra bits









5. Drill lots of holes and start assembling...and realise that all the expensive bird safe SS hardware is deeply recessed into everything and completely out of beak reach anyway









6. Add edging









7. Add upper levels...pretend that one was supposed to swivel and the other tilt on an angle...









8. Make and add bottlebrush swing









9. Add sisal rope perch, plastic chain perch and toys...and a confident bird to try things out









10. Happily discover that happy bird bouncing doesn't shake gym to pieces









11. Find old ladder to make upper levels more accessible









12. Get the beak of approval from the locals









13. Be glad that you left the bark on for chewing pleasure...but sad that you'll have to clean up the mess over the next few days.

Total cost was probably about $40, and it took about 4.5hrs to complete with two people working somewhat slowly on it. And i was being extra helpful by snapping screws, and breaking drill bits...


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm just now introducing the rest of my flock to the new gym. I lured Blinkie on it briefly with his favourite mirror, then i got Ozzie on it no problems by showing him where the millet could be found (he's such a piggy). Then Ozzie also found Blinkie's mirror and started playing with that...much to Blinkie's disgust. But Blinks had forgotten that the new gym doesn't bite and spent about 10 mins flying around it trying to yell at Ozzie to get away from the mirror. Now both budgies are on it, Blinkie at the mirror station which unfortunately for Oz is also the millet station...the tiels are all staying far, far away at this point. I thought the sight of her true love Oz might have lured Cookie onto the gym, but no such luck.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

hmmmmmmmm thanks for the tip bea thats a good project any of us can do


----------



## Justin (May 15, 2009)

What a cool gym! I'm sure the birdies are going to have lots of fun on it.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

It looks great! I certainly wish I had that creativity.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

WOW!!!...great job. I bet the birdies are truly going to enjoy this


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Looks awesome  and Zoe sure does seem to enjoy it  which is what counts the most


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

wow, that looks awesome. I'm jealous. I'm in the middle of building a PVP playgym but I didn't get any wood in time this year and now it's summer and there is no way I'm chancing ticks to get some birch wood. which is what I would have to use cause I don't know what other kinds of wood look like. lol. I don't think we have bottle brush in WI. Your gym looks amazing, good work.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks guys!  So far only Zoe and the budgies like it. The tiels think it will probably eat them if they get too near.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

That is a great gym :thumbu:


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for the Idea Bea

we have a heap here and i'll be getting it sorted in the next week or so 

cheers eh

jack


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

WOW, that's absoloutely amazing. Excellent work, I'd love to do something like that!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

thats awesome bea...i wish i could do that....unfortunately im no bob the builder and i dont have a handy man here!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm no Bob the Builder either! Today i'm suffering from "screw driver wrist"...in other words, my wrist hurts from using a screw driver too much.  

Cookie and Bailee are the only fids left to try out the gym, all the others are quite happy to sit on it to get a millet snack.


----------



## Birdlette (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm going to try making one of crape myrtle wood which is nice and hard and has chewable bark... no BB trees here either. Awesome playgym Bea!


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

It does look like lots of fun, I bet the fids love it, well those will aren't scared of it!. Hope that screw driver wrist goes away soon.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

All the birds use it now!


----------



## Lovin_the_tiels (Jun 10, 2009)

Nice GYM!!Here in New Mexico we have native ''manzanita",,so the next trip up the mountain 11000 feet elevation,im bringing my saw;-)....great idea!!


----------

